# Lý do trẻ cần bổ sung omega 3 mỗi ngày trước khi bước vào năm học mới?



## Tritue_thechat (17/7/19)

Chưa đầy 1 tháng nữa các con sẽ chính thức quay trở lại trường học. Sau thời gian dài nghỉ hè tạm xa sách vở, trẻ có thể quên đi những kiến thức đã học, mất tập trung. Vì vậy việc chuẩn bị tâm thế giúp con có một năm học mới hiệu quả ngay từ bây giờ là rất cần thiết.  Ngoài việc khơi gợi những kiến thức con đã học cha mẹ cũng cần giúp con bổ sung nguồn dưỡng chất thiết yếu cho cơ thể để con có thể phát triển toàn diện khỏe mạnh... Và một trong những nguồn dưỡng chất tốt nhất để giúp con phát triển toàn diện, trong đó không thể không kể đến Omega 3.

*Lợi ích khi bổ sung Omega 3 cho trẻ*

*Đẩy mạnh sự phát triển trí não, giúp trẻ thông minh hơn*
Não bộ có tới 60% là acid béo, trong số đó DHA chiếm từ 15 đến 20%. DHA được ví như những viên gạch của não, là dưỡng chất thiết yếu cho sự hình thành và phát triển não bộ ở trẻ. Trẻ được bú sữa mẹ và chế độ ăn đủ DHA sẽ có chỉ số IQ cao hơn 8,3 điểm và tỷ lệ chậm phát triển hệ thần kinh giảm. Nhiểu nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra việc bổ sung đủ Omega-3 theo từng giai đoạn phát triển của trẻ sẽ làm tăng trí thông minh của trẻ ở thời điểm hiện tại và những năm sau đó.





_Bổ sung Omega 3 thông qua các loại thực phẩm (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Làm tăng khả năng nhận thức, chú ý và tập trung trong học tập*
Nhiều nhà khoa học đã chứng minh hàm lượng DHA tập trung cao trong các vùng hoạt động chuyển hóa của não như vỏ não, các tế bào thần kinh; đồng thời DHA còn giúp các tế bào thần kinh giao tiếp với nhau tốt hơn. Bởi vậy DHA đóng góp đặc biệt vào việc thúc đẩy sự phát triển và duy trì chức năng não bộ bình thường. Nghiên cứu cho thấy việc bổ sung Omega 3 trong 6 tháng có thể giúp tăng cường trí nhớ của trẻ, Omega-3 cũng có nhiều tác dụng tốt lên sự cải thiện khả năng học tập ở trẻ em bao gồm đọc, viết, tư duy, tăng tiếp thu và sự tập trung.

_*Ảnh hưởng tích cực đến hành vi của trẻ, hạn chế và cải thiện các vấn đề về rối loạn tăng động, giảm chú ý*_
Theo các nhà khao học học tại Mỹ cho biết  Omega-3 có ảnh hưởng tích cực đến cảm xúc và hành vi của trẻ, dùng dầu cá liên tục trong vòng 6 tháng có thể giúp trẻ cải thiện sự khó khăn trong giao tiếp, kiểm soát cảm xúc và hành vi tốt hơn, ngăn ngừa những hành động hung hăng ở trẻ đồng thời còn giúp cải thiện các triệu chứng của bệnh tăng động giảm chú ý.

*Tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể*
Được biết các axit béo Omega-3 có khả năng đặc biệt trong việc giảm sự hình thành các cytokine trong các ổ viêm nhiễm. Việc tiêu thụ  Omega-3 hàng ngày có thể giúp trẻ kiểm soát một số bệnh viêm trên da như phát ban, lupus ban đỏ, vảy nến. Omega-3 còn giúp làm giảm chứng viêm sưng, thúc đẩy hô hấp tốt hơn và làm thông thoáng đường thở, bảo vệ hệ hô hấp và ngăn ngừa nhiều tác nhân gây bệnh.





_Omega 3 giúp con thông minh và khỏe mạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Giúp mắt bé sáng và khỏe mạnh*
DHA cũng là thành phần cấu tạo chủ yếu của võng mạc mắt. DHA đóng vai trò tích cực trong việc duy trì thị lực bình thường. Khi không hấp thu đủ DHA thì trẻ có thể gặp phải các vấn đề về thị giác. Hiện nay, khi các bệnh về mắt ngày càng gia tăng ở trẻ em khiến nhiều phụ huynh lo lắng, thì việc cung cấp đủ lượng omega-3 cho bé lại càng quan trọng hơn bao giờ hết. Rất nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng bổ sung Omega-3 thường xuyên có thể ngăn chặn và cải thiện các vấn đề về thị lực ở trẻ.

*Bổ sung Omega 3 thế nào là tốt nhất cho trẻ?*
Cá, hải sản là nguồn bổ sung Omega tốt nhất tiếp đến là các loại đậu,  vừng lạc, hạt lanh...Tuy nhiên ngày nay việc một số  loại thực phẩm trong nuôi,  trồng chứa nhiều chất hóa học độc hại làm nhiều cha mẹ lo lắng cộng thêm việc khá nhiều bé không thích ăn cá...Lúc này bố mẹ nên lựa chọn bổ sung Omega dưới dạng thực phẩm bổ sung như dạng siro vị ngọt nhẹ, mùi thơm hấp dẫn, dễ uống để phù hợp với trẻ.






_Special Kid Oméga 3 – thực phẩm giúp phát triển trí não tốt nhất cho bé _​
Thấu hiểu những băn khoăn của các bậc cha mẹ trên toàn thế giới là "Bổ sung Omega thế nào là tốt nhất cho trẻ, bổ sung sao cho hiệu quả và hợp lý" - tập đoàn Eric Favre đến từ nước Pháp đã nghiên cứu và phát triển thành công sản phẩm SPECIAL KID OMÉGA 3. Sản phẩm đã được phân phối ở hơn 25 quốc gia và các mẹ trên thế giới tin dùng. Tại Việt Nam, Special Kid Oméga 3 được công ty TNHH Thương mại và Dược phẩm Nam Việt nhập khẩu và phân phối độc quyền.
Special Kid Oméga 3 - bảo bối nhỏ của con trong việc:
- Bổ sung Omega 3; DHA; EPA; các vitamin : C, E, B6, A, D, B12; Magnesium và Phosphorus.
-  Hỗ trợ cải thiện trí nhớ, tăng cường khả năng tập trung.
Special Kid Oméga 3 có dạng siro, không vị tanh, mùi hấp dẫn, dễ uống. Hàm lượng Omega-3 vượt trội (đặc biệt là DHA), đồng thời bổ sung các vitamin thiết yếu đáp ứng nhu cầu phát triển của bé với hàm lượng theo khuyến cáo của Cơ quan an toàn thực phẩm Châu Âu. Sản phẩm khẳng định vị thế số 1 tại Pháp và được nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa trên thế giới ưu tiên lựa chọn.

SPECIALKID - "Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ"
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Website: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
Fanpage: SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ


----------

